# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

[align=center]*First of all: I'm not sure where Phinnsmommy is! :shock:I hope all is well with her! Probably just school keeping her busy! She was here earlier and then left. *[/align]
[align=center]*****

*So, I'll just write this up for now  She can fix it up when she gets back!* [/align]
[align=center]~~~~~~

*HAPPIEST BIRTHDAY WISHES TODAY FOR:*

Starlight Rabbitry! and Darfi! [/align]
[align=center]~~~~~~

WARM WELCOMES TO *ALL THE NEW MEMBERS!* There are several, so just pop on over to the introductions and say hello on their threads!![/align]
[align=center]

*PIPP* hopes to pick upJordan who is being sprung from the vet's office today! WOOHOO! Some of us should hint that we'd love some photos of Jordan, and Dill and all the others at her house!!! [/align]
[align=center]:camera

*Good news about Fiver and Trixie*. *Rosie* has Fiver on some medicine but his toe should be fine![/align]
[align=center]arty0002:

*And today's fun fact:
The world's smallest insect is the fairy fly, only 0.2mm long*
[/align]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 29, 2007)

Ah! Im so sorry!

I was planning on doing it when I got home from school, but I got heldback, and had to do so much stuff!

Im really sorry !


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 29, 2007)

That's okay!!

As Bo B Bunny said, pics would be nice! hint hint

Speaking of pics, i want to see what t eh fariy fly looks like, I've never heard of it before. I'll post a pic once i find it!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's the pic with it's caption!






[font=verdana,geneva,helvetica,arial]*Airy Fairy*: The fairy fly, shown, is the world's smallest insect. Its relative 'Anagrus epos' may be a vintner's best friend. [/font]

And of corse, here's the site: http://www.metroactive.com/papers/sonoma/09.07.05/sharpshooter-0536.html


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't worry, Silvie. It's not a big deal. I got it when I figured you weren't going to make it.  I was happy to.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> [align=center]
> *Good news about Fiver and Trixie*. *Rosie* has Fiver on some medicine but his toe should be fine![/align]
> [align=center]arty0002:
> 
> ...




Yes! And thankfully, Trixie is just fine!  It's just a waiting game for Fiver and his toe now...and there are PICTURES in the thread now!


----------

